# Apple Cider Vinegar - gulp!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Just how amazing is this stuff? I've read it can do everything from weight loss to clearing organs, etc.

2 tablespoons 3 times a day, does that sound right?

OMG... it's so horrible. Everything says mix it in this or that, but I can only tolerate it by gulping them down straight, immediately followed by food/drink to kill the taste.

Is it harmful taking it without mixing it in water/tea etc?

Is it truly helpful, or am I suffering for nothing? LOL

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Here's a mix

two tablespoons in 8 oz of water, 10 drops of Stevia and 3-4 drops of grapefruit essential oil for flavor, tastes a little like lemonade.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i haven't tried it straight, but i can see how it might be a bit strong.

however, i've had a tablespoon or 2 in a 8 oz of warm water, with a bit of honey, and that tasted pretty good. and got rid of my indigestion in about 20 minutes.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

After a bit more research, I found out that 1/4 tablespoon of baking soda in 2 tablespoons of ACV cuts the acid, and it's actually quite easy to swallow that way. I can't handle it mixed in water. The smell of vinegar alone is enough to gag me... gotta do it as fast as possible!  

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I use ACV, grapeseed oil and garlic powder to make my salad dressing.

It certainly wakes-up a salad.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

be careful because it can damage the enamel on your teeth.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I just take it straight, too. Started on Easter Sunday -- I had awful heartburn and had heard about taking vinegar for it. We only had regular vinegar so I took two tablespoons full and washed it down with a glass of water. A little nasty going down but in minutes the heartburn started going away. I took some several times a day for about the next two weeks and I have had very little heartburn or indigestion since then. If it does come back, I just take a little more vinegar (I've since bought some of the apple cider vinegar). The worst part was when I had the bad heartburn, the vinegar would burn when it hit the spots where the heartburn had been, but then it would slowly go away so it was worth it for the relief.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

how does acv damage the enamel on your teeth?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Does it have to be taken raw? Can it be mixed in with food? Can it be cooked? Would eating a pickle give the same result? LOL I'm looking for ways to incorporate it into a daily "something or other" and avoid the taste. I've got a book here somewhere that give 100 uses for vinegar or something like that. I probably should look it up and find out what it has to say.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Put a teaspoon or two of the vinegar into a glass of water and drink it about 30 minutes or so before a meal to reduce appetite. 

Some interesting information amongst the threads here:

http://search.gardenweb.com/search/nph-ind.cgi?term=cider+vinegar&forum=herbal&forum_name=Herbalism


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

LOL! I don't mind the taste! Even still I measured what two tablespoons is in a shotglass. Pour it and shoot it down! 
You could even pretend like it's tequila and have a lemon/lime wedge handy!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I can't tolerate it in water. It's too high on the gag factor for me. However, adding 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda to the 2 tablespoons of water, then quickly gulping it down, is quite doable.

As for the teeth enamel, my understanding is the baking soda neutralizes the acid (the measurements above give it a ph of 7.0) so it won't harm the teeth, but also by taking it 3 times daily (I'm only doing it twice) at mealtimes, your mouth can recover and it's not an issue.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I found my Vinegar book. I'll put a lot of the info on a web page in a day or two, then post a link to it on this thread. The book has tons of information, including recipes.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That would be awesome, thanks Spinner!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I mix it with apple juice and it tastes really good. I could never take it straight!


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Its good with grape juice too! I usually use my juicer and put in an apple, broccoli stalk and some red grapes then mix the ACV in. Not bad at all.

Sherry in GA


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I take the capsules cause the liquid does the "trampoline" trick with me. Works just as well without the gag thing....


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

CJ said:


> Just how amazing is this stuff? I've read it can do everything from weight loss to clearing organs, etc.
> 
> 2 tablespoons 3 times a day, does that sound right?
> 
> ...


I was suffering from some kind of "brain fog" for a year or so. I kept blaming it on some chemotherapy I had taken because so many report cognitive disfunction from chemotherapy... anyway... It kept getting worse. I couldn't think over complex issues, couldn't remember more than one number at a time... etc... Stuff like that. I went to different doctors many times and they kept telling me nothing was wrong but the problem was always there. I started drinking one large swallow per day 4 or 5 days a week and within a few weeks, the brain fog was gone.

I suspect it was a fungal or bacterial overgrowth. I just chase it with sweet tea after taking a big swallow. I'm not sure I would take it everday though. Cyder vinegar is a powerful anti-biotic and anti-fungal agent (anti-parasitic too). Some of the bacterias you have are beneficial to your body. You wouldn't want to be killing these things off continually, so I stick to 4 or 5 days a week replacing what was lost with vegetables grown in the ground, yogurt and other dairy products. If you had a few extra dollars, you could invest in some pro-biotics from a reputable company also.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

CJ said:


> I can't tolerate it in water. It's too high on the gag factor for me. However, adding 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda to the 2 tablespoons of water, then quickly gulping it down, is quite doable.
> 
> As for the teeth enamel, my understanding is the baking soda neutralizes the acid (the measurements above give it a ph of 7.0) so it won't harm the teeth, but also by taking it 3 times daily (I'm only doing it twice) at mealtimes, your mouth can recover and it's not an issue.
> 
> The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


I understand your reasoning here in stopping the action of the vinegar on your teeth, but will swallowing the baking soda solution also nuetralize the effective malic acid in your tummy?
Wouldn't it be better to just swish your mouth with the baking soda solution and _not swallow it_?

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure Halo. From what I've read, it doesn't stop the benefits of the acid.

However, I don't know if it's coincidence or not, but I did the ACV thing for a week, and after about day 4, the back of my neck on the left side swelled up and I had the most atrocious headache and neck pain. No relief until I stopped the ACV, 2 days later the swelling started to recede.

Obviously, that could easily be coincidence. I know I didn't do anything to my neck. Once the swelling is completely gone, I'm going to try this again and see what happens. I don't know if it was muscle or lymph nodes.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Add 1 cup to a hot bath for a good soak in the tub for muscle aches.

RF


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

You could drink the acv thru a straw so as not to damage your tooth enamel.

Patty


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

There is a big difference (at least, that's what I've heard) between _raw_ ACV and the distilled stuff that you buy at any store. It sure tastes better!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes you need the raw, organic ACV.

Love the bathtub idea, sadly there's no bathtub in the RV.  My god, I haven't had a bath in 3 years! :help:  

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

CJ said:


> Just how amazing is this stuff? I've read it can do everything from weight loss to clearing organs, etc.
> 
> 2 tablespoons 3 times a day, does that sound right?
> 
> ...


Be sure to ALWAYS follow drinking any ACV with copious amounts of clear water, swishing in your mouth before swallowing. The acid content of ACV can just destroy the tooth enamel very quickly.

donsgal


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I did a jigger of ACV this morning.

Why do you think it would hurt tooth enamel?

I just drank it. I did not swish it around in my mouth. I do not think that it touched any of my teeth. A one jigger shot glass to the back of your throat and down it goes.

I would report though, it did bring tears to my eyes. That is nasty stuff. But I have drank nastier things.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I drank it again this morning.

I would report that after having drank a jigger yesterday, today my body did not react nearly as much as it did yesterday. This was very mild. Just gulped it down straight and went on to make breakfast.

I did rather pay attention to where it went in my mouth. I did not swish it around at all, I just drank it. So I am still confused about why you want it on your teeth enamel?

After drinking it twice, I think that I could easily get used to this. And I see no need to cut it with water.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

ET1 SS said:


> I drank it again this morning.
> 
> I would report that after having drank a jigger yesterday, today my body did not react nearly as much as it did yesterday. This was very mild. Just gulped it down straight and went on to make breakfast.
> 
> ...


Let me put it this way. "if" you get any on your teeth, then I have read that it is a good idea to rinse your mouth out with water because the acids can and do erode your teeth. I'm just telling you what I read. If you google around on drinking ACV, I'm sure you will read the same thing too.

donsgal


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

I just "knock mine back" too - no swishing! Usually follow with a little water to rinse my throat, though!


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Not real sure about the teeth problem. When I was just a kid, I actually really liked ACV, and regularly just drank some. I have never had so much as a cavity. It wasn't until just recently that I heard about it damaging teeth. Not saying it ain't so, just my little experience. I don't seem to like it as much now, as I did then, but I just do the shot glass thing and get it down quickly. I really think that adding soda will reduce some of the benefit, as part of the benefit is from the acidic content. My DW will add a little honey, and seems to tolerate it better that way.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

I crave the stuff. I can't stand the smell of it, either, mixed with water. I take a deep breath behind me (away from the glass) and then swaller it down.


----------



## NancyJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Where would one find raw, organic ACV?

NancyJ


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

We use Bragg's, I get it at the health foods store.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Any natural foods store should carry it. The brand I have is Spectrum Naturals.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## NancyJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok thanks for the info.
NancyJ


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

gccrook said:


> Not real sure about the teeth problem. When I was just a kid, I actually really liked ACV, and regularly just drank some. I have never had so much as a cavity. It wasn't until just recently that I heard about it damaging teeth. Not saying it ain't so, just my little experience. I don't seem to like it as much now, as I did then, but I just do the shot glass thing and get it down quickly. *I really think that adding soda will reduce some of the benefit, as part of the benefit is from the acidic content.* My DW will add a little honey, and seems to tolerate it better that way.


 I was thinking the same thing. One of the greatest benifits of ACV is that it balances out your body's PH. If you are reducing the acid, you are losing some of the PH balancing factor.


----------

